# Forum Horn Sales and Postage



## Djassoo (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all,
Put my sop up for sale today, but then it occured to me I was not really sure what the deal was with postage... who pays? Is there a forum written or unwritten rule or does it just kind of work out between the two parties?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Usually it's added to the purchase price depending on where the horn has to ship. So, the buyer usually pays the shipping cost but it can be a shared expense too.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

It will be added when you make the sale, a good idea to say in the ad what it is for local (inc insurance is advised).


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

. . . but just to play it safe, I think it's best to be very clear.

Item (you pay postage)
or
Item (postage included)

Also include whether or not you are paying PayPal fees if applicable, as well as insurance.


----------



## Djassoo (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok... yeah, I should find out how much it will be exackly...
thanks guys...


----------



## Kritavi (Apr 25, 2003)

And keep in mind that international shipping costs will be higher then domestic.


----------

